# November a month to remember!! Eyes!



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Well have to say the last 2 1/2 weeks of November were for the memory books. Myself,Ying6,EE,Big Joshy had some unreal nights of catching eyes!! Central Ohio lakes were loaded with hungry Saugeyes. We found them on a shallow flat where there were pounding on jigs and tails and swims we found them near deep water drops where they were enhaling trap baits with vigor!! And also some X-Raps and jerk bait fish as well. But swims and traps were the ticket. Things shut down with the rain we got but if lakes do not freeze over dead sticking jerks will be interesting. We had some nights where it was one after the other but for a short time frame,if you were there or in the water when it started it was a race to get that fish in to get the next one. All in all best part of it was the weeks we searched to find them with countless hours of near nothing many nights only to be rewarded for the effort. Here are some pictures of some of the fish no monsters most 19-24" with a few larger ones on but lost.


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

Nice work slim! I was fighting the cold and the snow tonight. Did the Alum and Hoover rounds. Ended up with just 2, but at least it paid off. No beasts, but fun anyway. Both still swimming, hopefully some big ones to come. came on jig.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

fishslim said:


> Here are some pictures of some of the fish no monsters most 19-24" with a few larger ones on but lost.


3 over 25" for me in OCT/NOV , however the sheer numbers were way way down. Something tells me thats going to change here in a few days....Nice fish guys.


----------



## TerryMayberry (Dec 23, 2009)

Nice fishing guys!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

fishslim said:


> All in all best part of it was the weeks we searched to find them with *countless hours of near nothing many nights* only to be rewarded for the effort.


Great report FS. You gave a lot of detailed information on how you are getting the eyes. I bolded the best part. Saugeye don't just sit in one spot and feed at the same time every day or evening. You have to work to find the fish and the pattern that is producing and you guys clearly put in the work. Great job! Congrats on the nice eyes. I am sure a few sumos will be landed in the next couple weeks.


----------



## walleye24 (Jul 29, 2008)

fishslim,

You better let ying6 show you how to take the fish pics... Note: Keep the stringer away from your face!! Or are you doing it on purpose so nobody notices you!!  LOL

Great shots of some nice eyes'. Congrats!


ying6 offers a fish(picture) taking class you know.... over @ DHHS.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Just AWESOME guys! Way to go Troy!


----------



## CaptKC (Feb 25, 2008)

WOW! Congrats guys! They look delicious!


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

nice job, saugeye hunter's club !!
some good eating to be had


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Nice post and great job catchin......

Thanks for all the valuable info.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Great post slim,got to hand it to you.You tell more in a few words than most authors tell in a whole book.If there is any one person that has, or is close to having saugeye's number,that would be you.Keep the posts coming and keep those stringers held hide,a lot easier on our eyes


----------



## SpecialNick (Dec 8, 2008)

Its clear you fellas have paid your dues... and you definately have the touch. After 2.25 falls and winters on the river throwing suspending cranks and twisters and catching smallmout after smallmouth and white bass after white bass... I concede and say their all yours! Ill stick to my tubes and jigs and chase the mighty micropterus. Leave the catching of lab rats to you fellas


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

Fishing was excellent for a few weeks in November. To add a little bit, on Sunday the water temp at one local lake was still in the upper 40's, so if we can get a little stability the bite should be back on. It was an interesting event being able to fish in waders, on a boat or along the shore and still feel as though you had the ability to catch fish...


----------



## EE (Apr 13, 2004)

walleye24 said:


> fishslim,
> 
> You better let ying6 show you how to take the fish pics... Note: Keep the stringer away from your face!! Or are you doing it on purpose so nobody notices you!!  LOL Great shots of some nice eyes'. Congrats!
> ying6 offers a fish(picture) taking class you know.... over @ DHHS.


When I took those pictures, Troy had to hold the stringer up to his face to get the length in for some of those fatties (or hide his new mustache)! 

I won't pile on the stringer pictures, but here's my favorite fish thus far. Healthy, fat, couldn't find a flaw on her. She fell for the classic blue/chrome husky (deadsticking). These cold temps are bitter sweet... sadly I winterized my boat and now we're all battling frozen eyelets and slippery conditions, but the shoreline pay off is big!
good luck to everybody! 
EE


----------



## FishMR. (Nov 24, 2010)

Nice fish guys. One thing tho, it's the second post in the past few days that didn't call out the central OH lakes by name... are all you central guys secret keepers?


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

FishMR. said:


> Nice fish guys. One thing tho, it's the second post in the past few days that didn't call out the central OH lakes by name... are all you central guys secret keepers?


Whats it worth to you? I tell you where they caught them but I have to kill you


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

FishMR. said:


> Nice fish guys. One thing tho, it's the second post in the past few days that didn't call out the central OH lakes by name... are all you central guys secret keepers?


 If that's all you're looking for then yeah this probably isn't the forum for you. If you have questions on tactics there's lots of help available here.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

I think the bottom line is that I'm always curious to see if it's the same lakes that I'm fishing but it doesn't really matter. No matter what, I still need to work to identify the same types of structures and work on some of the techniques that they use (not personally a big jiggin guy). 

Great fish, guys!


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Okay all i can say is this they came from every central Ohio lake and river other then Delaware. That does include some from Indian but those are not even shown in these pics. The river bite was there a couple times but most are from the main lakes in central Ohio,now if you cannot figure that out then i am sorry. Lac many are from the lakes you are fishing sorry but coming at unique times of day as well as night. Get the ice gear ready now buckeye and indian will be froze be for you know it!!


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

I have to admit I truely suck at saugeye fishing. I haven't been out the amount of nights like you guys have and I believe that is part of it as well but I've only caught a handful and they have all been dinks from two central Ohio impoundments out of three that I have fished.

I have a boat but it doesn't seem like I need to be using it for these night eyes. I hate not being able to get on them. Boo hoo me...

Anyone want to show me the ropes? I won't tell a soul.


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

Central Ohio Lakes - Hoover, Alum, Delaware, Indian, Buckeye, even a little bit of Deer Creek
Check the notes when we talk about shallow lakes. Reason we do not say which lake is that (honestly) it depends more on how you present and where you present then the body of water. A couple years ago we said we caught fish at Indian, some ran to Indian and would get on asking where to go at Indian... With that being said, we were catching fish at Hoover the next week doing the same thing. So Central Ohio's weather pattern has a lot to do with the type of fishing success. The lakes are honestly arbitrary. The lake that had the 47 degree temp was Alum... I would think, Delaware and Hoover are about the same, with Indian and Buckeye being cooler. Pretty much how we go about figuring things out.
Watch out because we might start throwing out fishing in the rivers and below the dams..... this rain could make things interesting.


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

Yup, I got a mysterious pm one day from Ying saying where you guys were going fishin one night... thought I was getting called up to the major leagues!!!... showed up and fished for a couple hours before and after dark but didn't see anyone else around. I may have to try a later shift :0)


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

lacdown said:


> showed up and fished for a couple hours before and after dark but didn't see anyone else around.


 LOL same thing happened to me a couple weeks ago. Then they call you on your cell the whole time you're trying to fish to see if its worth their while to stop by...haha just kidding guys...sort of 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Does Delaware hold that many Saugeye, if at all? Oh and great job guys! You guys truly put in the time and hard work and get paid nicely for it! If only I had the time in November I woulda bee right out there with ya chasing the eyes!


----------



## EE (Apr 13, 2004)

Net said:


> LOL same thing happened to me a couple weeks ago. Then they call you on your cell the whole time you're trying to fish to see if its worth their while to stop by...haha just kidding guys...sort of
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
ouch! busted! 

I'll be out and about tonight, might see you out there (not you Terry, Mike says you don't fish when it drops below freezing!)


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

Erik, Truth be told, I think Terry was out fishing another "Central Ohio Lake" the very first night we got into the fish....

lacdown, you called me Eric in your PM so I deleted it... (Erik he actually did..lol)


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

Then you can tell Mike I won't be plowing his drive this winter with the new snow plow I got for the truck...hahaha. Seriously, few people realize mike and troy are the capos of a saugeye mafia empire that stretches from here to deer creek...maybe farther! People like you, me, and lacdown are merely their foot soldiers.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Good fishing guys! I have been getting a few, but no limits yet. My brother has been going out to the saugeye factory (shallow) and catching a bunch of eaters, nothing huge though. Tis the season!


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

hey mushi see you at the bus stop real soon.lol


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

fishslim said:


> hey mushi see you at the bus stop real soon.lol


Haha yes indeed...It's starting to look reaaal nice.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

Net said:


> Then you can tell Mike I won't be plowing his drive this winter with the new snow plow I got for the truck...hahaha. Seriously, few people realize mike and troy are the capos of a saugeye mafia empire that stretches from here to deer creek...maybe farther! People like you, me, and lacdown are merely their foot soldiers.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 To everyone: My comments above regarding me or anyone else feeling like we are one of Mike & Troy's "footsoldiers" was a complete and utter joke, not to be taken seriously. My apologies. 

When I'm at work I use my smart phone w/mobile app to respond and it's way too time consuming for me to find the right emoticon for the situation. My bad.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

WHEWWWWWWWWWW! I am glad we got that straight!! NOW TERRY GET OUT THERE AND FIND ME SOME FISH OR YOU MIGHT FIND A SAUGEYE HEAD IN YOUR BED!!!!!!


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

fishslim and rest of footsoldiers nice report,i like to reed the post's,if you wonet to catch fish you have to put time in to it.

snag


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

It was definitely a good month... I will tell you, Troy definitely knows his stuff... if it weren't for him, the bite would have been a lot slower. Finding what the fish were feeding on was the KEY! Plus, we just started using that bait last fall, and to be completely honest I never used it until Troy told me to start!
Great part is, Troy is the real foot soldier, and the head honcho!


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

ying6 said:


> It was definitely a good month... I will tell you, Troy definitely knows his stuff... if it weren't for him, the bite would have been a lot slower. Finding what the fish were feeding on was the KEY! Plus, we just started using that bait last fall, and to be completely honest I never used it until Troy told me to start!
> Great part is, Troy is the real foot soldier, and the head honcho!


Troy showed me some of the baits, they sure are pretty!


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

Everyone should know that these guys put in the time and have been for years, to have the success they do. They fish more bodies of water than a lot of us would think of. A lot of this winter fishing, is being in the right place at the right time with the right presentation. As far as being a foot soldier, I will gladly give up any information I have for a tidbit of any of these guy's knowledge. I know from the time I have put in the last several years, that you can't just set aside 2 hours and go to a "hot spot" and catch a bunch of fish. Every once in a while it can work, but you will have far less successful days on the water. To learn where to be and when, you have to get out there try whatever you can, and put the hours in. I get maybe 2-3 nights a week this time of year, because I can go out after everyone is in bed. This rarely will be for a short period. Even if your not catching fish, you are becoming more familiar with working baits. Sometimes that is all my trips are good for is practice, but I put in the time. Often I am rewarded for my efforts, but sometimes I just have to enjoy the practice. Take the tidbits you get, piece them together and try stuff. You may come up with your own secret bait!!


----------



## jiggerman (Nov 2, 2009)

Nice fish guys all those hours you spend out there really pay off, those look fantastic.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Well went out last night for awhile thought bite might pick back up with front coming but was a 4 hit night. Tried some spots on Alum one nice 3 pounder from one spot with a jerk bait #12 Husky blue chrome dead sticked being the ticket for that fish. Well made another move and put my trusty swim bait on and hit 2 quick eaters on it then thought might have found some only to miss a fish and not get another bite after that. Headed home fried up the fillets abit ago and the boy and i had a feast with fried taters. No picture from last night but remembered i had a nice swim bait victim from other day. Had some shoulders on this one!! Only quality bite that evening for me.Good fishing!


----------



## walleye24 (Jul 29, 2008)

fishslim,

You take much better single fish pics than when you have a stringer full of them eyes'. LOOKS like ying6 got you straightened out!


----------



## sir fishalot (Dec 7, 2010)

need to join saugeye mafia.i'm not familiar with central ohio lakes other than indian.however after fishing IL the last several years i almost consider myself an IL expert when it comes to late fall rogue/husky bank fishing.not to make a resume, but this season at indian alone i have landed over 100 saugeye maybe 200 with 8 reaching 26". i would love to start extending my borders to other lakes next season as IL will be hard soon.i hope i don't come off cocky i would really like to share information and just registered as a ogf member;thought i would put my first thread on a november to remember,because it was.


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

sir fishalot,
cocky...no, just good at counting. Seriously, welcome and we would love to hear a real expert from Indian, I am tired of Troy always spouting off like he knows something.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

Im currently a level 2 in the saugeye hunter mafia. I have to warn everyone you have to pay your dues to get into this club. first you start out cleaning unwanted fish and you can only fish within 10 ft of the spot. And it is all level based, top dog gets the sweet spot and everyone else falls into rank down the bank! 

Level one is a scout. your basically a bird dog that has to go try other places on the lake and report back the instant you catch a fish. If you catch 2 before the higher ups get there heads will roll! Don't expect a call if the higher ups start catching, they are too busy to take a call at "prime time." 

Once you reach level 2 you are allowed to fish a little closer than before, but at this point you have to start fishing with alternative baits to the one that has been working lately, so that the higher ups in the saugeye hunter mafia know if they need to change things up. Also in level 2 you learn how to take a good "grass pic" like this one.  

To try and expidite my rise up the ladder ive been making my own baits, but unfortunately I have to give them too the higher ups for FREE!!! Its all part of paying my dues. 

While this journey has destroyed my self esteem its worth it to catch fish like this.
  

SAUGEYE HUNTER MAFIA FOREVER
LONG LIVE TROY!!!!


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

awesome...the marching order


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Oh my i have been waiting for a level 2 to step up and inform people of the rigorous work that is entailed to be a part of it!! Josh you are almost there to the final level but i need plenty more baits for FREE to secure the appointment to final level!!. Glad deer hunting is over do not think it is only ice fishing time now!! Ying you are hurting my feelings with all the nasty talk.  Ouch i hope Sir fishalot is there for you on Indian let me know if you learn anything need to figure that lake out. Welcome aboard Sir fishalot have seen your posts before on another board. Eagerly looking forward to your detailed info on Jerk bait catching there are many on the forum learning or wanting more info to help out. We have posted are ideas and techniques hopefully you will share yours with all as well. Still is open water out there some places Ying and i were able to find a couple last night in about a hour of fishing man love the chill in the air!!


----------



## sir fishalot (Dec 7, 2010)

#1 tip for fishing rogues and jerks;make sure they truely suspend.I'm not sure what water temp these baits are designed to suspend,but have noticed the colder the water gets the more bouyant the bait becomes.it is no secret working these baits slow is key,but as the water temp drops the bait rises out of the strike zone on a pause.to keep the bait suspending in the strike zone i use suspend strips and have experimented on the specific amount to succeed.good fishing to all.sir fishalot


----------



## BigDub007 (Apr 1, 2010)

sir fishalot said:


> #1 tip for fishing rogues and jerks;make sure they truely suspend.I'm not sure what water temp these baits are designed to suspend,but have noticed the colder the water gets the more bouyant the bait becomes.it is no secret working these baits slow is key,but as the water temp drops the bait rises out of the strike zone on a pause.to keep the bait suspending in the strike zone i use suspend strips and have experimented on the specific amount to succeed.good fishing to all.sir fishalot


 I like big fish an I can not lie, you other fishers cant denie ,when an eye bites that jig and that rod bends you get Spung!


Sorry could not help it sir fish alot


----------



## sir fishalot (Dec 7, 2010)

ha ha .seriously hope you find my tip useful.


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

sir fishalot said:


> #1 tip for fishing rogues and jerks;make sure they truely suspend.I'm not sure what water temp these baits are designed to suspend,but have noticed the colder the water gets the more bouyant the bait becomes.it is no secret working these baits slow is key,but as the water temp drops the bait rises out of the strike zone on a pause.to keep the bait suspending in the strike zone i use suspend strips and have experimented on the specific amount to succeed.good fishing to all.sir fishalot



Yea seems like your rewording what slim put up last year?


----------



## sir fishalot (Dec 7, 2010)

i'm disappointed, i thought this was aplace to share a passion and it seems there is alot of critics. iwas responding to fishslim about sharing techniques and got a doubter and an accusal of mimicing slim.i'm new to the site so how would i know slim's post from a year ago.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

sir fishalot don't take the comment to heart.Nothing unusual that the one's with experience share the same theories regarding presentation techniques.Welcome to the site.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Hey guys he is right on with his #1 tip thanks for info as mentioned there are many of us who have been on here for years and the pointer you gave has been posted many times but as you mentioned you and other new ones to site might not have seen those posts so do not get offended by us wise crackers we jab at each other all the time. You as well as other newbies to site can use search and find alot of very long threads on the importance of what Sir fishalot said with many other points from many other quality fishermen on site may we all benifit from the experience of are fellow fishermen. Thanks for pointer and welcome to the site. But do not get all lathered up by some of the remarks they are just bound to show up on such a large community site.  Man guys you got your ice fishing techniques ready to share bring them on the ice is thickening fast! Be safe out there!


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

sir fishalot said:


> i'm disappointed, i thought this was aplace to share a passion and it seems there is alot of critics. iwas responding to fishslim about sharing techniques and got a doubter and an accusal of mimicing slim.i'm new to the site so how would i know slim's post from a year ago.


Welcome to the site sir fishalot, don't worry about the doubters and accusers.. They might not have noticed your post count or how long you've been on this site. Now lets get your post count up with more info.


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

Sir fish alot...
If I am the doubter.... I was being flippant, just passing the time. Maybe a naysayer, that might be more accurate. - Actually Troy told me to post that


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

Ying, you're not right man... lol.

sir fishalot, welcome to the site and I look forward to hearing more tips and reports from you in the future. I may even PM you to see how the ice is coming along over no IL.


----------



## EE (Apr 13, 2004)

ying6 said:


> .... I was being flippant...


no way man, that would be out of character!

Welcome to the site sir fishalot, looking forward to your contributions. Take most posts with a grain of salt, we all need that reminder from time to time. 

Was a very tough bite last night, landed 1 and lost 1, wish I would have landed the one I lost. Met 4 OGF'ers over the course of the night, was good to put some faces with names.


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

Sounds like you were fishing a new community hole...


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Well looks like we were having fun on thread yesterday. So here is a little fishing info found open water and thought bite would be good. Well i was wrong you had to work your tail off to get a bite. Patience was the key and dead sticking a husky jerk was working i guess you could say that got 5 bites caught 4 saw another ogf member talked and fished for awhile got 2 before he left and 2 more shortly after. Biggest around 23" another about 20" and couple 17". Bit so lightly if you were not ready you would have no chance i totally whiffed first bite i mean felt the tick an set the hooks into nothing,was scratching my head on that one but then after that i was ready. Could be last few days of open water so get out there if you can they are swimming around slowly and if you get a bait in front of them they will eat. Good Fishing!!


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Not wanting to start any turf wars and being the only one in my mafia, I just guess I'll stay over here to the east of you folks.

Last night was a zero till right around 8pm. It seems as if either there's a bite right at dark or else go back to the truck and wait till 7:30. Last night almost felt like a heat wave compared to the last couple of windy nights. 7 hits, 6fish caught, 3 keepers but only one deep hooked eye went home. 2 on a modified HJ #12, glass minnow. The others came on a 4 inch grub doing what I call slow rolling. 

Now I'm 62 years old and as time goes by I find myself getting pickey on what I'm throwing out there. That being said I can't by the jig heads I want so I make my own non-molded heads. Last night I used a 1/16 oz head with a long shank 1/0 hook. Silver sparkle color. With a high rod I can just ease it in. One little trick. Take a real small OLD screw driver and grind it to a sharp point. After putting the grub on the jig run that screw driver in just under the hook. Now run in one of thoes little glass tubes that have a few small BB's in them. They sell them for the bass fishermen to put into rubber worms. This also works wonders on thoes swim baits especially at night and in off colored water. Sorry but you have to excuse my spelling. More tips???


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Great job Skippy glad to see your post very true in what is happening right now i had one hit at dark and then as you said time to leave and come back later. The rattle is a great trick and yes my homemade swims have rattle tubes built right into them and can be the difference from no bites to a limit. Last night mine all it hj12 balanced with lead to sit still where you pulled it. Just a note on checking your jerk bait it might be perfect when you start fishing but you need to check it every now and then,water and air temps change thru night and so does the bait. Got those 2 fish last night and fished a good while with out another hit got to feelin jerk bait hitting rocks when i was not before,sure enough the bait was now sinking like a rock. Well retuned weight on bait and 2 casts later bam. Was mad at myself for being dumb and forgeting to check bait as i was fishing got another real quick then had to leave. Wonder how many i could have got if bait was right when fish showed. So stay on top of bait and make sure thru fishing that bait stays tuned right. Great post hope to see and hear more of your reports.


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

I have a question for the experts as I have not really targeted saugeye. I read that when the weather gets cold that the suspending husky jerks and rogues seem to be the best choice, and that the trick is to get them to suspend at the right depth. I am curious why live bait would not work better suspended at the right depth under a slip bobber? Then you're "guaranteed" to be at the right depth. (once you know what the right depth is). I am sure there are some hard core people that believe you are not a true fisherman if you can't catch them on artificials but wondering if the HJ's are really better than live bait.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

bluegillin,I'm no expert but here's my take on your question.

The water temps are falling,daylight hours are shrinking,the fish knows what to follow.Hard times and long periods between meals.Their biological clocks are signaling it's time for some serious eating.So to get that big meal they want some serious meat.Husky Jerks & rogues resemble serious meat in size and movement.Look at those two lures compared to a minnow or nightcrawler,which looks bigger to you.Live bait has it's time as the best offering,just not now.I am not saying you won't catch one on live bait this time of year because you will just not the numbers with regularity.Presentation is everything using a plug,present it wrong and live bait will out produce it,but experiment and learn what they want,how they want it,when they want it and you'll see a pattern forming.The single most important element is time,the time you put in it.Hope this helps some.


----------



## sir fishalot (Dec 7, 2010)

gill,here is a few of my thoughts.i can tell you from experience during this time of year i have consistantly watched more fish landed on jerk baits than by fisherman using live bait. one reason may be that fan casting an area with an artificial covers more water. another is the rattles in these bait can call hungary fish or annoy them.these baits are reaction baits,meaning sometimes a fish will strike even if it is not looking for a meal.lastly you can't get a minnow to play dead assuming your using live minnows.i believe the ability of the angler to manipulate artificial baits allows the angler to dial in a presentation that the fish want and repeat on every cast; a huge advantage to live bait.


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

Fishslim,
I thought it was interesting you mentioned your suspending bait was sinking. I noticed the same problem yesterday. I was also using a suspending bait(HJ12), when I noticed it wasn't suspending anymore, but was sinking!! 
ski


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback. Good to get info from people who are significantly more experienced than I am.


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Bluegill, My 2 cents worth. Go ahead and give it an honest try. Buy that I mean more then one time and at only one place. Heck, if the eye's aren't there you could throw dynamite and not get anything.
Not trying to take anything away from the credible folks that said why lures were a better choice, and why they will use them over live bait but one has to wonder when and if they were ever into fish and decided to put on a slip bobber and a minnow and still see if they still caught fish. I know I never have!! 
If your going to try it leave thoes small minnows home and get some big chubs. 4or 5 inchers. The ones almost fit for frying.

All you can have is what I call a successful failure and belive me I'v had plenty of them playing this fishing game.

As a side note, earlyer this year there were some posts about what Big Joshy went through getting his swim baits just right. Wonder how many successful failures he had???? I have to respect the man for keeping after till he got it right..
Now bait up and go catch some eye's. Good luck to you.


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

Well you better get out while you can. Tonight ice was forming as I was fishing. I cast in a spot all was well, next cast my lure landed on top of ice. wind blew it out of the way after a few. Days are limited to find open water. Hope I can get out a few more times before it's over. I still need that hog this year.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Out enjoying the balmy weather we are having was you Slippy?I am surprised fishslim hasn't posted any pictures of the fish he caught the past few nights with snow flying in the background.You guys are dedicated,have to give ya that I admire you guys.


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

I was out also. Sort of hard to enjoy your self with your line freezing and it feeling like your trying to reel in small bricks down through your guides. Thank god for those small mini hand warmers you can stick down in your gloves.
Slippy, Have you been doing any good with your hand made lures?


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

st.slippy said:


> Well you better get out while you can. Tonight ice was forming as I was fishing. I cast in a spot all was well, next cast my lure landed on top of ice. wind blew it out of the way after a few. Days are limited to find open water. Hope I can get out a few more times before it's over. I still need that hog this year.


Had to throw some rocks to break up that ice to get the lure back, man was it cold but I had a great time because I was fishing. I wont give up either until the ice keeps me away then It'll be off to Buckeye for some hole drillin
November and December were both great months for saugeyes for me, met a few great OGF guys out there as well. 
Tight lines, keep warm, be safe and may your stocking be full of lures.....


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Well Puter i have to admit last 2 nights i was not out. But not because i did not want to but had some major business projects to have done so i can hopefully keep this tuff job.!!! As Mike calls it.  It was killing me had a spot i know was waiting with a couple pigs which is now covered over with ice. For all who are thinking of trying open water tonight none to be found at Alum. Was around whole lake tonight it has locked up tight everywhere. Not sure about Hoover Slippy you might still have a shot there. It is usually the last to lock up. If you are out on the ice next few days or weekend be smart be safe buddy up and USE YOUR SPUD BAR FOR GOODNESS SAKE.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Well here is a picture of a couple more fish these were from Alum couple weeks back one hit a swim bait other on a trap bait both being slow rolled along bottom on a flat near a nice deep drop.  Will get a few more on from phone as i get them transfered. Come on Mushroom Man and Slippy i know you have some to share!!!


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

I was waiting on that picture... I know a couple ponds that should be ready the next few days. Should be able to get a couple eyes on the ice!


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

I can't figure out how to get the pics from my phone transferred over so I just delete them, I gotta save room for mushroom pics in April. I used to take my camera along till I fell in one night and ruined it, wife wont buy me a new one. Maybe if I get a little more savvy with this techno stuff I'll figure it out. I guess you'll just have to believe I caught at least a couple, I sure will when I have the fish fry! They are going to taste real good with some fresh morels come April, just gotta get through this short rod season first.
And for the record, neither Slippy or I hooked a fish last night, Slippy had on an ice hog though but he lost it, that was one big chunk of ice that floated past us. We gave it a good 2 hrs trying though, I may sneak out again Friday as I have to pick up a Christmas gift for the wife right near the lake, how convenient is that!!


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

Well here are some of my fish for the last little bit. Don't have any from my shallow lake ventures. Haven't been taking pictures because I haven't kept as many fish. I've only kept them a few times. The picture with the fillet knife was one of jeff's fish.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Nice looking fish guys was a good time while it lasted. Was on ice this evening only to get skunked. Man they should be banging but so far they are not. 4-6 inches of ice on the lake to he west. Not any saugeys getting caught though lot of small gills and some white bass mostly.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

I certainly learned some new things this season, Thanks to Troy for the swimbaits and thanks to Slippy for taking time to show me how to fish them. Once I got on to them it was unbelievable how the fish would crush those things. All in all I closed out the open water 2010 season in fine fashion with some sows at the end, I have the next 2 weeks off for vacation so I'll be on the ice somewhere closing out 2010 and ringing in 2011.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

hey buddy ole pal,buds are suppose to share and share alike.


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

slippy those are some nice pigs! 
I really want to learn the dang saugeye thing but I just can't seem to do it whether it be lack of time or lack of knowledge.

I'm planning on being out on the ice pretty soon so hopefully things change up some.


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

Just be patient. I completely sucked the entire first season. I caught 3 dinky ones I believe. Had a rough start to the next spring, and then end of May it was on. I still get skunked on the saugeye more often than I'd like, but it just happens. Normally I can squeak one out of a night, but usually catch plenty of other fish. Jig and twisters are wonderful things! The winter seems like all or nothing. I'm really into them, or I work hard for 1 or 2.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Thanks to Slippy again if it does


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

man Jeff I am having trouble deciding which looks yummier the shrooms or the fish


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

It's all good, Slippy told me to email my pics from the phone to myself then I could put them on here. It was so easy a "caveman" could do it, thanks Slippy. I wasn't going to bore everyone with all the fish pics I took.
I threw those shrooms on as a reminder that yes, Spring will come!! But I will enjoy the ice while it is here, no need to rush life, it goes way too fast as it is.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

I am with you on that those are just 2 yummy pictures there. Nice looking eyes Jeff you guys had some for for awhile!! Ice is solid now find me some at Buckeye because there are none left in Indian 6 hours last 2 days 1 13" eye and eveyone around me was jealous!! They are hiding good or just gone over there!!


----------



## EE (Apr 13, 2004)

Mushroom,
in your second picture - is that a smashed, dehydrated frog? 
lol, frog legs and mushrooms, now there's something I have to try. 

on a serious note, I have family down in Pickaway county who do a ton of mushroom hunting, I think I might just try that next spring. 

meantime, going to pull some fish throught the ice in the next handful of days (hopefully), I'm officially on christmas BREAK!


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Slim, I think it takes a couple of days for the fish to figure out where everyone is trying to catch them, they'll show up. You may have to yell Here Fishy Fishy Fishy a little louder though so they can hear you through the ice
You are welcome at my spot at Buckeye though, I stumbled on it a couple years ago and I have only ever seen 1 other guy out there. I'll give you a shout when I get on some there but I wont be out until next week as I have some honeydo's to take care of first.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

No Erik shhhhhhhhhh not supposed to have notice the frog swimbait i gave jeff to try!! Man they work!!


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

EE, Those morels are fantastic if you've never had them, they would certainly go great with frog legs, or darn near anything else for that matter.
I'll be on Christmas break after 5 PM on Monday, gonna bust through the honeydo list and get after some fishes myself. A nice mess of gills would be great, I like the saugeyes but bluegills are in a class all their own.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Sounds good Jeff long range forecast looks like ice is going to be around!!!! I JUST TAPED A REPEATING LOOP FOR THE BOOM BOX so next time out they will know i have arrived. Put alot of bass in it!!


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

fishslim said:


> No Erik shhhhhhhhhh not supposed to have notice the frog swimbait i gave jeff to try!! Man they work!!


The baby muskrat swimbait was the one that accounted for most of the sows we caught


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Speaking of Bass, should I tell the Bass guys how many bass I counted in the stomachs of those pigeyes, one had a 6" smallie in its gut.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

mushroomman said:


> Speaking of Bass, should I tell the Bass guys how many bass I counted in the stomachs of those pigeyes, one had a 6" smallie in its gut.


Yea the DNR sort of has it wrong on S-eye being shad-dependent. EASILY seen more juvenile bluegill in there tummy's then shad...Have yet to see a lm/sm bass, although one of the monster S-eye's I caught this year appeared to have a 7"+ white bass down it's throat.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Man I envy you guys big time.My wife and I both had miserable health issues most of the fall and I missed the entire fall fishing.One episode after another,it was a royal pain.But with a little help from upstairs I'll be good to go come spring and will try and make up for lost time.I'm going to make an honest attempt to wear the paint off my Lowe:Banane43:


----------

